# Iver Johnson ? Drop Stand Clip



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2022)

Light rust with fairly decent nickel. Could be cleaned.  Please correct me if this isn’t Iver.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 4, 2022)

10 cents.  Like you explained to me start the biding off low, now that I know how an auction works.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you kindly for the start. No deal Positive Polly Joe.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 4, 2022)

20 cents.


----------

